# Best vacuum for pet hair



## marcovirtual (Jul 10, 2013)

I just received an ad for Consumer Reports in the mail. They rated various vacuums for pet hair efficiency, including the Black and Decker Pet Series Retriever (rated as fair). The best affordable vacuum for cleaning pet hair from carpets is the Hoover. I have a stick vacuum, Eureka Quick Up, and it is great but I have hard floors.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a hoover as well that is rated for carpet and hard flooring. Personally I don't think it really does a good enough job. Our next vacuum will be a shark since it's comparable to the Dyson but without the price tag.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

I keep saying this but I love my Kenmore Canister vacuum. It picks up so much dog hair and I got a slightly upgraded one that came with a "pet attachment". It is a small device that still has rotating brushes that is perfect for couches and chairs. I also use that attachment when I vacuum out my car and it works wonders! It isn't cheap at ~$300 but it works so much better than the old $100 vacuum that I had before.


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

I have two pups. I use the dyson for pets. Lots of brushing..lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

I remember the first time I used my dyson, it was right after using my kenmore, it picked up so much hair that the kenmore had left behind. Plus with the excellent service I have received from a Dyson, I'm a customer for life.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know if it's the best but i have a Dyson DC 41. i think
it's a pet series. i find brushing 3 to 4 times a week helps. i 
also spot sweep with the broom.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My mother loves her dyson, but fior half the price I love my shark. In reviews it compared very well with the dyson animal. I just love it. It's the best vacuum I've had.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I also am a Dyson fan although I've a hand held...I wish I could afford a regular Dyson vacuum.


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

Another vote for dyson, EXCELLENT customer service!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a Simplicity upright vacuum. Will never go back to Dyson. Even though it's a bagged vacuum (I honestly think bagged is less mess). If you don't mind the extra cost of the bags, this is the BEST IMO. It has a lot of perks, too. Picks up just about anything like a dream and it's one of the few vacuums that are MADE IN AMERICA  I actually don't mind having to vacuum every single day...


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

I just bought a Shark "Rocket" on sale at Target for $120 - I wanted something cheap to use while I got my Dyson repaired. Well that thing kicks my Dyson's butt! I have a bunch of LLBean waterhog rugs throughout the house because my dog was slipping on the wood floors, and they have a waffle pattern - not easy to vacuum, but they can be hosed off. Anyway, the Shark was amazing at getting them spotless.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

I have an aerus electrolux canister vac, it was expensive, very expensive, but it has two motors, one in the canister and one on the actual vacuum which really makes it powerful. It has a 20 year warranty so I wont have to replace it.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I ordered my first Dyson last night...a DC40 Animal. Here's hoping I love it! I'll let you know!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a kirby, which does an amazing job, but I also just got this vacuum (arrived yesterday, haven't tried yet) b/c its bagless like a dyson so I'll use it for more day to day stuff, and the kirby for more thorough deep cleaning... kirby fills bags fast

Given the really high user rating (and people mention dog hair in reviews) and the hard to beat $75 price to my door, I got this Amazon.com: BISSELL CleanView with OnePass, 9595: Home & Kitchen

From a review "I bought this vacuum as a secondary machine for light duty in some rooms. Our primary vacuum is a 6-year-old Dyson that is still working like a champ. For what this vacuum is... it's a great deal. I'm not sure if you can find a better machine on the market for 80 bucks or less. Its cyclone is very rudimentary, but it does have decent suction and vacuums almost as well as our Dyson. The attachments are decent for a vacuum that costs less than a hundred bucks and its overall design and build quality is impressive for a machine in its class. Bissell has really stepped up their game with these newer machines."


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have both a Shark Navigator and a Dyson Animal and I'd have to say they work just about equally well. The Dyson is heavier and feels more substantial. The power cords for each are too short, and the canisters are too small. Using the handheld attachments on either is difficult.

I knew before I got the fist bag less (the Shark) that I would hate emptying the canister, and I do. It's messy and disgusting, and I can no longer vacuum up spiders to dispose of them, as there's a chance of skin contact when emptying the canister, which ALWAYS requires me to stick my hand in there to pull out the hair, despite what the demonstrator tells you. 

All that being said, I would go broke buying vacuum cleaner bags when the dogs are blowing coat.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a Dyson and I'm always cleaning the brush part Today I ordered the Shark Professional Navigator(it came with a free hand held one that will be great for my stairs). I'll know shortly which works better. I'll have one upstairs and one downstairs.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Mine was a Christmas present but it says on the side Elite II cyclonic and I LOVE it. I was a Bissell user for years and thought they did a good job but this vacuum is awesome. It is all plastic so no filters to clean and I do not have to stick my hand into the container to empty it. We found it in a store and it retails for $300 so it is not cheap. And it is super light too which makes it easier to vacuum.
I've always wanted a dyson but I think I will have this one for a long time and it works great for me.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have the Dyson animal. It picks up hair and dust like a charm but leaves behind most solid bits (like a kibble). I find that annoying. The hand held piece (which I use a lot) is difficult and uncomfortable to use. I love it for its power to pick up hair but if I could find one just as powerful with an easy use hand held piece, I would be willing to switch. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mikeber (May 11, 2013)

Kirby and Simplicity are a league above. 

"BISSELL Spotbot Pet Handsfree Spot and Stain Cleaner" is a different and useful solution.

Personally, I don't understand the excitement about "bagless" technology. A full bag can reduce sucking power, but the same can be said about full bagless units. If you don't clean it often, it clogs and the money saving isn't worth the mess.


----------



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)

I use a 6 gallon shop vac. We have no carpet down stairs. Ceramic tile or laminate flooring.


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

I have the Dyson DC40 from Costco...It's awesome, picks up alot of hair. If you're looking for a deal, woot.com has them refurbished every so often for almost 1/2 off.


----------



## justallen30 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have the shark rotator and it does a great job with all types of floors and good accessories too. I use it everyday and put my kirby in the closet. The shark is lighter and is pretty quiet too. Pretty much half the price of anything comparable. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shikobasmith (Jul 1, 2013)

Well... thanks for providing this information on best vacuum for pet hair. I really love my pets and really got this platform for having the right information.


----------



## Thorny (Nov 4, 2012)

My dyson animal is going on 13 years old and still works great. It's dusty here so between that and my dogs and my kids long hair I empty the canister 3 times per house. The savings on bags over that time span is staggering. Even if the dyson cost $500.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a Wind Tunnel - happy with it. I don't have carpet though, so it cleans the couch weekly and the beds monthly.
I have 2 little issues with Dyson, one I remember a post from a member involved in rescue, not sure if it was this board or the other stating they asked Dyson for a discounted rate on a vac for a fundraiser for their rescue - registered and legit rescue and Dyson refused, so on that principal I would never buy one and secondly in my mind and I'm extremely cheap, if I was spending 600+ on a Dyson (I'm Canadian and that is their price tag), I'm going to go the extra and put central in and build value in my home.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a Miele Kona. It sucks up anything you want it to suck. 
I know people seem to love the Dyson, but I hate bagless vacs. I want all the crud and hair to go into a bag so it's easier to dispose, and less dusty. I had a Hoover windtunnel, and it made so much dust and mess when emptying the canister, I hated it. I also had a Kenmore canister vac that died right after the warranty expired.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I had the same idea and bought a Shark. While it works good, it has fallen apart so much that I don't know how much longer it will keep working. I wish I had gotten a Hoover or just sucked it up and got a Dyson.



KZoppa said:


> I have a hoover as well that is rated for carpet and hard flooring. Personally I don't think it really does a good enough job. Our next vacuum will be a shark since it's comparable to the Dyson but without the price tag.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> I have a kirby, which does an amazing job, but I also just got this vacuum (arrived yesterday, haven't tried yet) b/c its bagless like a dyson so I'll use it for more day to day stuff, and the kirby for more thorough deep cleaning... kirby fills bags fast
> 
> Given the really high user rating (and people mention dog hair in reviews) and the hard to beat $75 price to my door, I got this Amazon.com: BISSELL CleanView with OnePass, 9595: Home & Kitchen
> 
> From a review "I bought this vacuum as a secondary machine for light duty in some rooms. Our primary vacuum is a 6-year-old Dyson that is still working like a champ. For what this vacuum is... it's a great deal. I'm not sure if you can find a better machine on the market for 80 bucks or less. Its cyclone is very rudimentary, but it does have decent suction and vacuums almost as well as our Dyson. The attachments are decent for a vacuum that costs less than a hundred bucks and its overall design and build quality is impressive for a machine in its class. Bissell has really stepped up their game with these newer machines."


Now that I have this vacuum, I can say it does an awesome job, and for $70 to my door I don't think it can possibly be beat


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have had 3 Bissells and for the $ they are good. I use a Kenmore floor attachment for the wood floors(parts interchange with the Bissell!) Bissell is local to me, I try to stay local whenever possible 
The 3rd one I bought was the total floor cleaner for $130 and so far I like the cheaper powergroom better. This new one heats up, I have to clean the filters out way more often and I had to replace one of the filters because a tab broke two months after I bought the vac. 

I vacuum every day though and am a bit hard on my vacuums. I use many different brands in my line of work, and if I had to buy a new one again, I'd invest in a Riccar and buy the hard floor kit accessories. Riccar is made in USA as well as the Bissell.

I'd never buy a Miele, they are ridiculously expensive(as are the bags) and 2 out of the 3 models I've used have issues with the connections. Not a fan of Kenmores, Hoovers or Eureka's either.


----------



## marcovirtual (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for all replies. Sorry it took so long to reply!
I have checked all recommend model of best vacuum for pet hair, I have narrowed it down to 3 vacuum with the prices from a vacuum guide site:
Dyson DC39 Animal Canister Vacuum Cleaner - $472.99
Miele S7260 Cat & Dog Upright Vacuum Cleaner - $649.00 
Dyson DC28 Animal - $398.99

Does anyone have any experience or advice on the above vacuums?
Thanks!


----------



## marcovirtual (Jul 10, 2013)

asja said:


> I have a Miele Kona. It sucks up anything you want it to suck.
> I know people seem to love the Dyson, but I hate bagless vacs. I want all the crud and hair to go into a bag so it's easier to dispose, and less dusty. I had a Hoover windtunnel, and it made so much dust and mess when emptying the canister, I hated it. I also had a Kenmore canister vac that died right after the warranty expired.


Thanks very much!
I'll buy a Dyson animal vacuum.


----------



## marcovirtual (Jul 10, 2013)

Mts678 said:


> Another vote for dyson, EXCELLENT customer service!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I agree with you! Dysons are great.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a Dyson Animal but one of the older versions. It's still working GREAT. Before, with two dogs and a cat, I'd go through vacuums like toilet paper. Not kidding, I was buying one every two years. I've had them all...Hoover, Eureka, etc. Dyson is the only one that has held up. And aside from washing the filter and cleaning out the hair in the bristles every so often, it's been fantastic. The suction is stellar. 

I actually got the Dyson because it said it never loses suction. That's how I "lost" most of my other vacuums. I was lucky, though. Dyson was having a sale for $100 off (probably because they were coming out with the new animal version) and I had a $200 gift certificate, so I only had to pay $100 out of pocket.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Dyson animal and I bought an extra filter ...one of the filters takes forever to dry after cleaning it, so now am alwys ready to go. Have ton of dogs and live in very sandy windy place...


----------



## jennpets (Jul 17, 2013)

All those brands Hoover, Miele have pretty much the best hair revoming vacuums. I personally prefer handheld vacuums, they are lighter and cordless/bagless, very easy to use.


----------



## TR6 (Apr 20, 2013)

The known name brands like dyson, Hoover, eureka are all good. Since we all do have a dog and our GSDs do shed thus we vacuum a lot more than the average (at least I hope you do!). 

The key is actually the maintenance of the vacuums. Even the simplest machine will have 2 filters. One for the box/bag and one for the air in/outtake (usually on the side, it will blow hot air out, thus easy to find). Make sure you clean those filters and after 5-6 months, grab new ones (arm and hammer or glade has em at Walmart vacuum cleaner section). Don't forget to clean the brushes as well, and you can replace those in 8-10 months. Another key point is that when the box/bag is 3/4 empty it or rather when you turn the vacuum on and you don't see a mini tornado happening in it, dump it out. 

I personally had the same vacuum for over 5 years, still is a beast and works a lot better than a Eureka model one (I got one to replace it but ended up returning it). I tried to replace it because the box is too small and everytime I vacuum (1,450sqf) I have to dump the box about 5-6 times. I also do have a carpet cleaner (Hoover). It's good to clean the carpets once in a couple of months. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a SIBO vacuum, it is exspensive but well worth it, they service it every year for free, it is hand made in Germany and has a 10 year guarantee on parts.


----------



## christoph (Apr 12, 2016)

for cleaning my carpet i use spotbot http://cleanthiscarpet.com/bissell-spotbot-pet-low-weight-and-price clean stains pretty good but some times i have to use vinegar but no other chemicals:nerd:


----------



## ppauls (Apr 24, 2016)

I had this BISSELL DeepClean Premier Pet Carpet Cleaner for a very long time and I can say that this is so far the best vacuum pet cleaner that I got. I had Dyson and Hoover before and they are pretty good too but still, Bissell is the best. I love this machine and do recommend it highly.


----------



## Jp4th (Aug 22, 2016)

I might need to look one this one. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I've had a dyson, it was great while it worked, which was less than six months. I got tired of replacing vacuums every six months and bought a Kirby. It works great but it's very heavy, kills my shoulders which are now bone on bone due to so much sports when I was younger (according to my sports doctor the regular doctor referred me to). Every time the question of vacuums comes up on my regular show breed the answer is the same, a Shark. So I bought one. I generally have eight to ten toy dogs, a golden, two cats and various rescues or fosters in and out of the house, so high dog and cat hair. The Shark is going on three years and I still love it. The Kirby is in the closet and the Shark is used almost daily.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I have a bissell upright. Like Deb, I have a bum shoulder so heavy is an issue. I generally have two of them because Walmart puts them on sale for $50 every year. They last me 2-3years. Keep them clean and replace the belt every so often and it is a fabulous machine. Small and light enough to maneuver easily and with enough suction to deal with all this hair.


----------



## bqdmmo (Jul 27, 2018)

Small and light enough to maneuver easily and with enough suction to deal with all this hair.


----------



## bqdmmo (Jul 27, 2018)

To tackle that accumulating pet hair, you need the perfect pet vacuum. And since you’re trying to find the best Shark vacuum for pet hair, you probably already know that they have some excellent choices for the purpose.


----------



## bqdmmo (Jul 27, 2018)

Jp4th said:


> I might need to look one this one. Thanks for the information.


thank for share :grin2:


----------

